

Show HN: An easy way to make mailing lists - jmharvey
https://www.zeromailer.com/welcome

======
loevborg
Very interesting. This could be a simple low-tech alternative to Facebook
groups and such, given that not everybody has a Facebook account.

Conversely not everyone has a Gmail account either. Do people who join a
zeromailer mailing list need to sign up to Google to use the service? That
would make it less useful.

~~~
jmharvey
No, anyone with an email address can be on a ZeroMailer list. For now, we're
requiring a Google sign-in to create lists, in large part to curtail spam.

~~~
QuantumGood
How does that curtail spam? It's not a lower barrier than a Captcha. Although
it takes longer to set up a throwaway login, many spammers have lots of
throwaway accounts on hand.

------
primitivesuave
Nice idea, one thing I'd like to mention is you really should state somewhere
that you're not storing people's contacts (I do hope that you're actually
not), otherwise the perceived security of Google authentication drastically
reduces. But overall great design, I hope it takes off!

~~~
yuranlu
Hi. ZeroMailer founder here - We're in fact not storing any contacts. We
should make that more clear in the FAQ.

------
ernestipark
Been using Zeromailer for some random groups of friends and it's been super
useful and easy to use. Lowers the barrier for communication significantly
when you don't have to remember 10 emails or find an old email to copy paste
the to: field from.

------
jlgaddis
Long established alternative ran by a friend that doesn't have limits and
doesn't require a Google account/sign-in either:
[http://www.freelists.org/](http://www.freelists.org/)

------
tlongren
Really, really simple to use. 2000 emails a month will be plenty for me for
right now.

